# Whole pig roast? What to charge?



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty straight forward question I have a wedding later this year for my catering side buisness that wants a pig roast and obviously this is time consuming how would you go about charging them for it? I do not know how many ppl yet, lets say 100 ppl. Price per person for food for food cost but if I'm going to be there all day hanging out with a pig what should I charge per hour for myself? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

You charge them for every moment you are preparing food for the client, even if it is down time waiting for the hogs to cook. You are cooking, you are preparing......someone pays for that


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

$25 hr.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Chef, I always charged a per person for a Luau. In most cases I would get a pig that was about 90lbs and cut it in half to roast in my oven in two pans. If I needed more pork I would Kalua pig some pork butts with Hawaiian salt and liquid smoke then dbl wrapped in alum foil and baked for 5 hrs until it gets done and able to shred. I would put these in the center or under the pig to give me extra pork to serve. I would display the pig as whole with decorations over the cut in half section.........


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

chefbillyb said:


> Hey Chef, I always charged a per person for a Luau. In most cases I would get a pig that was about 90lbs and cut it in half to roast in my oven in two pans. If I needed more pork I would Kalua pig some pork butts with Hawaiian salt and liquid smoke then dbl wrapped in alum foil and baked for 5 hrs until it gets done and able to shred. I would put these in the center or under the pig to give me extra pork to serve. I would display the pig as whole with decorations over the cut in half section.........


Great advice thanks!!!


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks!


chefwriter said:


> $25 hr.


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks chef ross!


chefross said:


> You charge them for every moment you are preparing food for the client, even if it is down time waiting for the hogs to cook. You are cooking, you are preparing......someone pays for that


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

No reason to reinvent the wheel here. Treat it as you would any other wedding reception where the client requests a specialty menu. But, beware. I have encountered quite a few brides and grooms-to-be who choose a pig roast thinking it will be a cheap and fun way to have their reception. Its fun but, it isn't cheap. Because of the time involved, it can easily be just as expensive as a traditionally catered reception.

For a 100 person event, off the top of my head, it will probably cost between $20 to $35 per plate or more depending on whether or not you're offering the full treatment - place settings, tables, chairs, beverages, wait staff etc. and retain a modest profit margin for yourself. 

If you charge by the hour, even if you put in a full 40 hours of prep, you'd have to charge upwards of $60 an hour to make it worth your while. Then, you'll probably be asked to account for every hour and open yourself up to being nickle and dimed to death. I suggest go with the traditional "by the plate" method. Less questions. Less fuss. 

You may want to broach the subject of cost with them sooner rather than later so they don't have any misunderstandings about what they're asking for and how much it will cost. That way, if they decide its too expensive, you won't potentially risk losing their business.

Good luck!


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> No reason to reinvent the wheel here. Treat it as you would any other wedding reception where the client requests a specialty menu. But, beware. I have encountered quite a few brides and grooms-to-be who choose a pig roast thinking it will be a cheap and fun way to have their reception. Its fun but, it isn't cheap. Because of the time involved, its can easily just as expensive as a traditionally catered reception.
> 
> For a 100 person event, off the top of my head, it will probably cost between $20 to $35 per plate or more depending on whether or not you're offering the full treatment - place settings, tables, chairs, beverages, wait staff etc. and retain a modest profit margin for yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the great answer ill definitely do so!


----------

